# Lockfutter für Schleien



## Sebastian79NRW (15. April 2005)

Wie füttert ihr Schleien an? 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es sinnvoll ist, in einem Schleienfutter auf Paniermehl zu verzichten. Als Basis bietet sich z.B dunkles Brotmehl an.
Nur mit den Lockstoffen bin ich nicht wirklich weitergekommen. Gibt es einen Lockstoff, der gezielt Schleien an den Futterplatz lockt? Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen gemacht, die er weitergeben würde? (ggf ach per Privatmail)


----------



## Seelachsfänger (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

ganzwichtig sind zerschnittene würmer und maden im futter. vor allem die würmer "duften" sehr intensiv, dann kannste auch auf synthetische lockstoffe verzichten (was ich dir auch grundsätzlich beim fischen empfehlen würde...)


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ja, das ist auch eine Idee... Ich persönlich habe Schleien auch gut locken können, indem ich nur mit Partikeln gefüttert habe. So hat man nicht die Unmengen an Weißfischen am Futterplatz. Was auf Schleie auch gut funktioniert hat ist Erde mit Maden und Mais versetzt.

Ich frage wegen dem Lockstoff nach, weil es da irgendwas geben muss, das gezielt Schleien lockt. Ich kenne jemanden, der kann ein Futter anrühren, was gezielt die Schleien zum Beißen anregt. Hat jemand eine Idee, was dadrin sein könnte?


----------



## hamburger Jung (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

(gezielt) Schleien anzulocken dürfte recht schwierig sein. Wenn es einen guten Karpfenbestand im See gibt wirst Du die ebenfalls anlocken und dann ist dein Futter schnell weg. Wurm oder Mais als Köder und Futter ist auf jeden Fall gut. Viel wichtiger als das Futter ist meiner Meinung nach die Zeit. An einige Seen fahre ich grundsätzlich erst ab 20:00 Uhr, weil dort dann die Karpfen am Ufer längsziehen und auf Futtersuche sind. Das Gleiche gilt auch für Schleien. Hier gilt beobachten und Fangbuch führen. Jedes Gewässer hat andere "Regeln". Veit kann Dir hierzu sicherlich noch einges schreiben.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

ich kann mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, dass es einen speziellen schleienlockstoff gibt... viel entscheidender ist die platzwahl. wenn am angelplatz schleien vorbeikommen, dann wirste wahrscheinlich auch fangen, wenn keine vorbeikommen, dann kannste das tollste lockmittel haben und trotzdem schneidr bleiben. ich habs weiter oben schonmal angedetet: das thema lockstoffe wird meiner meinung nach stark überbewertet, vor allem das thema duftstoffe.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ich kenne auch einige Gewässer wo die Schleien nur in der Dämmerung beißen. Da kannste am Tage kommen und du fängst nur Plötzen. Da komme ich dann etwa um 4 Uhr morgen ans Angelgewässer um dort auf Schleien zu angeln. Hier habe ich ein Rezept für euch: Hier mein Rezept auf Schleien. Schwarzes süßes Grundfutter was auch nach Vanille riechen kann(500g). Dazu gibt man 4 durchnässte Toastbrotscheiben die versinken wenn man sie ins Wasser legt. Sie müssen schnell auseinanderfallen können. Dann kann man noch Wurmstücken oder andere Partikel hinzugeben. Dann rühre ich alles kräftig um so dass eine masse endsteht mit dem man leicht Bälle formen kann. Man muss das Futter nicht noch anfeuchten weil die nässe ja schon im Toast enthalten ist. Wenn die konsistenz nicht stimmt gibt man endweder noch Futtermischung hinzu oder noch Wasser oder durchnässtest Toast.


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ich habe das Thema "Lockstoffe" bis jetzt auch nicht für besonders wichtig gehalten. Ich angel oft und gezielt auf Schleien und habe dabei regelmäßig gute Erfolge. 
In einem Gewässer habe ich und auch andere Angler nie Schleien fangen können. Dann kam ein erfahrener Angelkollege und sagte er hätte ein spezielles "Schleienfutter" und hat gut gefangen.... Dies kann Zufall gewesen sein, aber da es sich um einen sehr erfahrenen Angler, mit herausragenden Fangergebnissen handelt, glaube ich nicht so recht an Zufall. Er sagte, dass er mit seinem Futter auch dort Schleien fängt, wo andere nicht eine Schleie fangen würden. Wie gesagt es handelt sich dabei um einen absolut glaubwürdigen Angler! Andere Ursachen wie Montagen oder Köder fallen als Ursache weg.


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

@ Karpfenchamp: Das Schleien teilweise nur in der Dämerung beißen kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem an Baggerseen habe ich diese Erfahrung machen können. Interessant dabei, dass sich die Beißzeit wirklich auf die Dämmerung und die erste Stunde danach beschränkte. Nachts habe ich noch nie nennenswerte Schleienfänge gehabt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. April 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



			
				Sebastian79NRW schrieb:
			
		

> @ Karpfenchamp: Das Schleien teilweise nur in der Dämerung beißen kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem an Baggerseen habe ich diese Erfahrung machen können. Interessant dabei, dass sich die Beißzeit wirklich auf die Dämmerung und die erste Stunde danach beschränkte. Nachts habe ich noch nie nennenswerte Schleienfänge gehabt.


 
Sebastian wo ran dass liegt dass die nur in der Dämmerung so gut beißen werde ich mich wohl ein leben lang fragen


----------



## noroc (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Hallo

wie siehts aus mit Schleien im Main?
Also Fließgewässer

Was denkt ihr (bei uns (Gemünden/Lohr) soll es angeblich wimmeln von Schleien

gruss

noroc


----------



## Bonifaz (8. Mai 2005)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ich fang meine Schleien in einem kleinen Tümpel und in etwa 2 ha großen seen. Die Schleien im Tümpel beissen erst ab 20 uhr oder früh morgens bis etwa 9 uhr. zu anderer Tageszeit braucht man gar nicht erst versuchen....
In den Seen ist das anders, da sind auch tagsüber Fänge möglich. Diese Gewässer liegen alle dicht beieinander.
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dort und dann hoffe ich auf Fangmeldungen meinerseits.

Gruß


----------



## Flo66 (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Mögen Schleien eher süßes oder eher würiges oder Salziges Futter?


----------



## Allrounder23 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ich habe heute (dunkles) Brot geholt und im Mixer klein gemacht
(als Grundlage).
Würde noch 1Kg Rösthanf, 300ml Süßmais (WICHTIG: Soße mit ins Wasser tun), 125ml Maden (Caster sind besser!!!) und gekochten Reis dazutun und zerschnittne Tauwürmer. Müsste Klapen. brobiere Morgen an ner 4,1h großen Kiesgrube aus schaun wir mal was Beißt.



Gruß Alli


----------



## Ottmar (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Hallo Sebastian
Ich gehe nur Nachts Angen.Ich bin Ca.3Stunden vorm Dunkel werden am Wasser.Da Ich auf Aal Angel Fütter Ich nur mit Maden,Mais.Ich Angel nur mit Tauwürmer.Die letzte Schleie habe Ich vor einer Woche gefangen. Sie hatte ein Gewicht von 2,5 kilo und eine Länge von 51cm.Beiszeit 22Uhr15. Ich komme übringes aus Deiner Nähe(Goch) MFG Ottmar


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Bei uns beissen sie zur Zeit auch nachts. Im schlammigen/flachen Altwasserarm bei ca 0,7m Tiefe...


----------



## klappe (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

hab am wochenende eine 46cm schleie gefangen..mit mais.angefüttert hab ich nur mit ner handvoll mais.rest des abends keinen biss nur gezuppel.fangzeit war zwischen 8 und 9uhr abends.
war an nem alten unstrutarm


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Immer wenn ich Bittermandelaroma im Futter hatte, fing ich besonders viele Schleien.
Das hat sich bis heute und an unterschiedlichen Gewässern nie geändert, weshalb ich überzeugt davon bin, dass Schleien besonders auf Bittermandel stehen.
Auch Koriander und Anis kommen bei Schleien gut an, aber mein Favorit bleibt Bittermandel und ich angele gezielt auf Schleie, weil sie mir die liebsten Friedfische auf meinem Teller sind.#6


----------



## Brassmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Nur so als Tipp - Der Thröööd ist vier Jahre alt....vielleicht ist unser Seb. jetzt schon ein großer Schleien Spezi?


----------



## strawinski (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

also meine erfahrung ist folgende. nie vor 18 uhr fange ich welche. villeicht sind da auch die kleinen friedfisce satt. ist auch blödsinn, denn die schleien ziehen ja die futterspur, wandern also um den see. mit dem anfüttern ist es so ne frage...ich würde eher villeicht gegen abend mit nem rechen villeicht ein qm richtig durchhaken und den boden aufwühlen. dann mais und kaster und maden drauf. (wenn überhaupt) das müßte für ne stop reichen..wenn ich die futterspur nicht habe, fange ich auch keine. serosen, schilf etc. bittermandel klingt gut,probiere ich mal......ich nehm nur nen kleinen haken für mais . maden oder kaster drauf mit nem maiskorn. nie nen großen haken. der kleine haken hat den vorteil das die rotfedern ne lippenköderunge haben. die schleen saugen ihn aber tief ein,bis zum magen. dadurch verliere ich nie eine große....aber ! sie werden auch nie mißtrauisch, weil sie ihn nich sehen...irgendeiner haut nur nen wurm mit nem haken ohne alles rein und hat riesige erfolge. müßte man mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Brassmann (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

War am Wochenende mal wieder mit meinem Dad los 

Samstag Abend "große" Futteraktion heißt:

Kartoffeln durch ein 4x4 sieb gedrückt, eine Dose Mais in den Mixer und Mouse draus gemacht. Alles in einen eimer. Dazu dann Paniermehl... TIPP! Wenn ihr es so lasst habt ihr nen Prima Teig 

So weiter im Text. Dazu gibts den noch minipellets (Haben Pellets aus unserer Taubenzucht benutzt) dazu noch nen halben Liter Maden. 

Noch paar hände voll Süßes feines Brassenfutter, Bittermandel und div. andere Mehle :g

Gibt ne schöne Masse!

2/3 des Futters gabs dann sofort mit noch paar hände voll Dosenmais hinterher  Leider gabs an diesem Abend nur eine Schleie die noch kurz vorm Boot das weite gesucht hat....als Beifang aber nen 70 Cm Hecht auf Posenmontage |supergri

Sonntag Nacht um 00:30 ins Bett und um 05:00 wieder an den See. Rest futter rein (natürlich mit Mais) Da wir den Tag davor massen von Rotfeedern hatten dachte ich mir machte einfach mal nen 6 Haken an die Telestipp und versuchtst es damit...Pose rein, unter, Schleie 

Konnten bis ca. 10:00 Uhr dann noch gute 15 Schleie von ca. 20 bis ca. 45 cm landen.

Hakenköder: Mais 

Ich greif es nochmal auf.....BITTERMANDEL IN DAS FUTTER! 

Also Leute...auf an den See


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (3. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Hallo Leute!
Wollte das Thema auch nochmal aufgreifen.
Bei uns im Vereinssee tummeln sich auch einige richtige Kracher, auf die so Recht keiner angeln will.

Wir wollen am kommenden Wochenende mal angreifen. habe mir folgende Dinge besorgt: Mini-Halibuttpellets, dunkeles Schleienfutter, ausserdem Hartmais und zerkleinerte Boilies, dazu noch ein paar Würmer und Maden und dann täglich bis Samstag 2-3 Ballen ins Wasser. Das ganze an einer Stelle, wo Teichrosen wachsen (Tiefe 1,5-3 m) und auch schon Tincas beim Aalangeln gefangen wurden.

So weit, so gut! 
Habt ihr evtl. noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten, was es gegeben hat.

@ Brassmann: Wieviel Bittermandel-Aroma
 verwendest Du (zB auf ein Kilo Trockenfutter...)

Bis die Tage


Marcus


----------



## Brassmann (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Das mach ich nach Nase 

Aber zuviel sollte es auch nicht sein! Hatten letzte mal glaube ich |kopfkrat ca. 3 kg Futter gemacht. Da kam dann eine solche Ampulle rein. Am besten ist es natürlich wenn es in das Wasser kommt was man zum Anmischen verwendet, da es sich so besser verteilt.

Petrie Heil fürs Wochenende


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Die Backaromen sind nicht sonderlich konzentriert und verflüchtigen sich verhältnismäßig schnell im Wasser. Auf drei Kilo Futter kann man schon 2 Ampullen nutzen, oder ne halbe Flasche, wenn man das Bittermandelaroma von Ostmann nimmt.#6


----------



## Angel-Suchti (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Also ich war gestern vormittag bissl Senken und hab ne 45er 3pfund schwere Schleie gefangen.......Glück gehört dazu


----------



## strawinski (6. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

mit ner senke? is ja cool!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Hallo Leute:m!
So, hier nun versprochen ein kleiner Bericht:

Gestern waren Boardie Carpkiller07 und meine Wenigkeit am Vereinssee zum Schleienangeln. Am Wasser angekommen hieß es erst einmal Klamotten schleppen und das ganze Gerödel aufzubauen.
Wir angelten an der wie schon beschriebenen präparierten Stelle mit insgesamt 3 Grundruten mit Solar Clubmix Mini Shelf Life Boilies, und außerdem einer Posenrute mit wechselnden Ködern (Mais, Made, Wurm, auch kombiniert).
Als ertes fing ich auf der Posenrute einen halbstarken Barsch, in der Dämmerung dann noch ein Monsterrotauge. Dann fing René auf seine Boilierute einen schönen 24 Pfd Schuppi, der nen klasse Drill lieferte.
Als letztes (es war bereits dunkel) fingen wir noch ne kleine aber feine Schleie, nachdem ich noch nen amtlichen Schleienbiss versemmelt habe.

Es war ein schöner Angeltag, und ich freu mich, dass unser Futter angenommen wurde.
Wir haben übrigens noch 4 weitere Schleien gesehen, die am Futterplatz gebuckelt sind. Eine davon war wirklich beängstigend groß.
Wir werden die Aktion auf jeden Fall bald nochmal wiederholen, und nehmen dann auch noch den nächsten Morgen mit.

Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei Euch für die guten Tipps und wünsche Euch auch viel Erfolg.
Meine Tipps: dunkeles, herbes Futter verwenden, dann auf einem Kilo Futter eine Ampulle Dr Oetker Bittermandel. Dann klappt´s auch mit den Tincas!!!:vik:

Viele Grüße|wavey:

Marcus


----------



## strawinski (8. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

also ich muß ich ja was fragen. ich war gestern mal am lieblingsee zum aalangeln. ich vermute da ja nie schleien. aber gegen 10, wo es so dunkel wir, fing es dann an. direkt vor meinen füßen geriet das wasser in wallung und es fing ein schmatzen, wie man es vom schleiengrasen kennt, an. leider haben sie meine würmer nur durch die botanik geschleift. hab nicht gedacht, das da ne fressspur durchführt. werde mal sehen, das ich sieh mit lockfutter am platze halten kann und richtig zuschlage, denn nach der wasserwallung und den geräuschen waren es nicht wenige...habt ihr des nachts auch mal sowas von schleien mitbekommen?


----------



## fischforsch (24. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Hallo Leute,
ich beangle seit Jahren verschiedenste unterschiedlich strukturierte Schleiengewässer (Gräben, Flüsschen, Teiche) ,vor allem in letzter Zeit mit gutem Erfolg. Genau wie ihr hab ich mir Jahre lang die Mühe gemacht ein anständiges Schleienfutter zu kreieren - ohne Erfolg... . Jegliches füttern hat lediglich zu Massenfängen an Rotfedern und ähnlichem Getier geführt. Hab sogar einmal versucht mich durchzuangeln, musste jedoch nach 150 Fischen aufgeben weil kein Ende in Sicht war. Regelmäßige Erfolge stellten sich erstaunlicherweise erst ein, als ich total aufs anfüttern verzichtete und einfach einen dicken Tauwurm auf einer vermeintlichen Schleienfressspur auslegte. Abermaliges füttern brachte dann den Beweis - in den Mägen der Fische fanden sich ausschließlich gefütterte Würmer und Muscheln aber nicht ein Maiskorn, Weizen oder Brotreste. Auch kein Körnchen teures Schleienspezialfutter. Tierische Köder sind also angesagt! Ein paar klein e Tipps noch: Mist oder Kompostwürmer haben schlechtere Ergebnisse gebracht, Gewitter ist gut, abends und nachts angeln, etwas Krach und Taschenlampengefunzel verschreckt eindeutig nur kurz. Eins hab ich aber auch gelernt - alle Gewässer sind verschieden, jeder muss also selbst herausfinden was bei ihm so funktioniert.


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

@fischforsch das was ich immer sage. analytisch rangehen. ich glaube, das ist der einzige fisch wo man verzweifeln kann. was du sagst, stimmt. 7 meter stippe, geflochtene ran,haken direkt anbinden, dicken wurm aufziehen und ins seerosenfeld oder an den rand. die fänge made/mais haben wohl nur die signalwirkung mais auf gelb. schleienspur finden am ufer ist wohl alles. eventuell noch boden mit rechen vorher auf wühlen und wurm auflegen.


----------



## strawinski (25. August 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

tja,warum sollten auch andere fische wegbleiben beim anfüttern. meines wissen zirkulieren schleien nur in ufernähe des abends wo sonst, da wird ja alles reingespült. ich glaube auch eher an den dicken tauwurm oder das madenbündel.was ich mal ausprobiere ist ein kleiner anchovis aus den asialaden. die gibt es tiefgefroren und spottbillig. mal sehen was da drauf beißt. im übrigen hat mal einer hier geschrieben kleinste köderfische gehen auch.


----------



## fischforsch (26. September 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ich habs nochmal versucht. 
Nach einer herlichen 43er Schleie mit einigem Grünzeug im Magen (klassisch auf Tauwurm ohne füttern) hab ich gehofft die Schönheiten, wenigstens jetzt im Herbst an pflanzliche Nahrung gewöhnen zu können. Hab gefüttert mit Mais und Weizen.
Ergebnis: Giebel, Giebel und nochmals Giebel...
Schon frustrierend, ich würd so gerne mal eine auf pflanzlichen Köder fangen wollen, um nicht immer 20 km in den nächsten Angelladen fahren zu müssen um Würmer zu holen.
In Wiskas Katzennahrung sollen allerlei Süchtigkeitsmacher drin sein (unsere Katzen lieben es auch), herzhafft und tierisch, kann man das nicht benutzen?


----------



## lorn (27. September 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

mhm sicherlich kann man das benutzen, glaube aber nicht dass der erfolg so groß ist. probier es doch mal mit frolic oder hartmais.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Naja, Boardie Toller Hecht hat mal ne Schleie auf nen kleinen Gummifisch gefangen. Aber ob Minifische die erste Wahl auf Schleie sein sollten |kopfkrat



Das ist mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgemachter Blödsinn oder der Einzelfall überhaupt.|rolleyes
Ich habe zum Wässern, bei mir zu Hause schon ne Schleie im Aquarium gehabt, zusammen mit Fischbrut(Fische von 0cm - 3cm) und die Schleie hat keinen einzigen davon gefressen.
Zuckmückenlarven und Brotstückchen fraß sie hingegen ganz normal.#c


----------



## Reddevelx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

gibt nix besseres wie halbzersetzten pferdemist vom Kompost mit den kleinen mistwürmern drinn

hält uns zumindest den neubesatz von minikarpfen vom Platz.. und brassen waren auch nicht gleich am start..

weil das manchmal ein echtes problem war.. maiskörner.. 5min und die minisatzbomben waren am platz.. da war nix mehr mit schleienfischen.. natürlich dann auch nen mistwurm auf den Haken und los gehts..


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



Reddevelx schrieb:


> gibt nix besseres wie halbzersetzten pferdemist vom Kompost mit den kleinen mistwürmern drinn
> 
> .





Doch:q

Kugeln aus Lehmboden mit zerhackten oder pürierten Würmern. 
Da stehen die Satzi`s nicht drauf.
Iss wohl zuviel Arbeit zu suchen.:q

Ausserdem ist das appetitlicher als mit Pferdeäpfeln rumzumanschen.:m



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Reddevelx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ach die armen würmer.. ich hack die doch nicht klein.. da bin ich zu tierlieb für ;=) Da ich die Würmer selber sammle nehm ich eben meist noch n Eimerchen Kompost erde mit.. 
Da sind keine Pferdeäpfel mehr drinn ;=) zumindest nicht zu sehen oder zu riechen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



Reddevelx schrieb:


> Da sind keine Pferdeäpfel mehr drinn ;=) zumindest nicht zu sehen oder zu riechen.





Na dann iss ja gut. Ich dachte schon du schmeisst Pferdekacke ins Wasser.:v



#h#h


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

doch es gibte in lockstoff der sehr gut für schleien sein soll der auch ijh der fischzucht verwendet wirdt blutmehl


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ja so wie die Taylor-Brothers in den 50 und 60er...altes Weißbrot in frischem Ochsenblut, frisch vom Schlachter, getaucht...hat jede Menge Tinca Tincas gebracht
Grüße David


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal n'bisschen frische Blutwurst unters Futter krümeln |kopfkrat... Hmm...


 
eigentlich echt keine schlechte Idee#6


----------



## Angel-Flo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Da mein Lieblingsfisch bei den Friedfischen die Schleie ist, angel ich auch öfters auf Tinca Tinca mit mehr oder weniger Erfolg.

Ich habe schon ein paar Futtermischungen... ausprobiert und wie schon die meisten schrieben, lockt man meist nur ander Weißfische an.

Deswegen habe ich mir mal Halibutt-Pellets besorgt und werde die mal probieren.

Das wichtigste ist aber immer noch das man den schleien ihre Fressspur gefunden hat, wie ja auch schon die meisten schrieben.

Am besten ist immernoch ein paar Maden oder einen Tauwurm/mistwurm an der Pose in der Fressspur. #6
ohne großes anfüttern.


----------



## David23 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Also, ich hab diesen Beitrag schon im anderen Thröd geschrieben:

Also, ehrlich gesagt, ich bin kein Freund von Fertigfutter, aber wenn du eines suchst, dann nimm das Tench von Browning...ansonsten würde ich dir, von Schleienexperten empfohlene Mischung nehmen:
3 Hände voll Paniermehl
2 Hände voll Maismehl 
1 Hand voll Biskuitmehl
2 Hände voll Hanfmehl
2 Hände voll Kokosmehl
1 Hand voll gemahlene Forelli
dazu die Köder, mit denen du angelst 

Dieser Futtertipp stammt von Paul "Cookie" Cook, einem erfahrenen Schleienexperten aus England, der u.a. auch in Dänemark auf Schleien gefischt hat
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Stefce (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Hi,

also es gibt von Mosella glaube ich ein Futter das nur für Schleien geeignet ist. Zumind laut Hersteller. Ich habe mit der Feeder 3 Tage vorgefüttert. Da ich den See relativ gut kenne und an der Stelle an der ich fütterte bereits Tage vorher einen sehr großen Schleien Schwarm sah wollte ich meine Chanche nutzen. So das futter hatte im Flachen verteilt das ich es sehen konnte. Leider konnte ich keine einzige Schleie mein eigen nennen aber ich habe mit dem Futter nur Schleien angelockt. Hatte definitiv keine anderen Weißfische am Platz. Da ich das Futter sehen konnte und die Schleien beim fressen. Ich hatte als Köder einmal Rotwürmer am Schleienhaken und Mais jeweils im Tutti Frutti dipp. Der Köder wurde etliche male genommen aber ich hatte nicht wirklich glück. Naja war eher mal ein versuch... Kann aber jedem der mal eine Schleie fangen will nur 3 dinge raten.
1. Beobachtet euer Gewässer gut, gerade im Sommer wenn die Fische an der Oberfläche stehen.
2. Versucht das Schleienfutter mal ihr könnt es ja auch nach euren Wünschen verändern (und zieht Handschuhe an also am besten so erste Hilfe Handschuhe denn das Futter stinkt wiederlich)
3. Habt Gedult Gedult Gedult es wird schon.

Werde es diese Jahr auch noch mal versuchen vieleicht habe ich ja dann mehr Glück...


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

man kriegt sie jedoch auch tagsüber. mal den wurm oder made in blut oder vanille tauchen. sehen was pssiert. ich probiers mal. wurst, tja, die gewürze, ich weiß nicht.....


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Zitater Köder wurde etliche male genommen aber ich hatte nicht wirklich glück. Naja war eher mal ein versuch...  

Ja die Schleien sind wirklich Zicken...manchmal sind sie Mimosen, und dann beißen sie auf den größten Boilie...Petri Heil für nächste Mal....the show must go on!#6


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

dafür ist Schleienangeln die Krönung der Friedfischerei und es tun wenige....Wer da Profi ist, Hut ab.....


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

...und der gedultigste


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

das is wohl wahr


----------



## Dunraven (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Bei uns sind die Schlein recht häufig vertreten. Beim Spinnfischen im Sommer scheucht man regelmäßig welche auf, da dort alle 20m meist eine am Ufer in den Krautlücken ist.

Auch beim Aal angeln gehen sie in manchen Gewässern regelmäßig als Beifang auf den 1/2 Tauwurm, ein Kumpel hat mal nahc einem Aalangeln gesagt, etwas war komisch, heute hat keine Schleie gebissen, sonst nerven die immer. 

Was mir dabei immer wieder aufgefallen ist, die Schleien sitzen bei uns in den kleinen Kanälen so nah wie möglich am Ufer. Anfang des Jahres beim Hegefischen, die Brassen bissen super, ich fing viel, was war dabei? 3 Schleien die nah am Ufer den Köder genommen hatten.

Vor ein paar Jahren bei einem Hegefischen nahe Meppen, ich hatte die Stippe grade neu beködert, ich wollte etwas nachfüttern, meine Pose lag 50cm von meinem Ufer entfernt genau vor meinen Füßen, also da wo ich durch das Keschern der Fische am meisten lärm war, und als ich auswerfen will hängt eine Schleie dran. Die nächste fange ich später nah am anderen ufer, hinter meiner Futterstelle, weil sie sich mit Blasen verraten hat.

Beim Aalangeln fische ich auch möglichst nah am Ufer, da beißen die erwähnten Schleien auch. Beim Spinnfischen oder Köfi Stippen sehe ich sie immer im flachen Wasser mit einer großen Bugwelle starten, die sind auch da immer dort wo zwischen zwei Krautinseln eine Lücke ist, und wo sie deshalb ganz nah ans Ufer kommen können.

Auch an größeren und tieferen Kanälen habe ich das schon bemerkt. An dem Kanal wo wir viele Hegefischen haben werden bei denen eher Aale als Beifang gefangen als Schleien. Haben wir einmal ihm Jahr vom Ferienpass dort ein Fischen, dann wird meist eine Schleie gefangen, obwohl da die Kinder unruhig rumlaufen, aber aufgrund der groben Ruten und Montagen angeln sie auch da meist ganz nahe am Ufer.

Für mich läßt sich deshalb in Kanälen genau das übertragen was John Sidley auch schon für den Aal sagte, die meisten fischen zu weit draußen. Je näher am Ufer man fischt, um so größer sind die Chancen auf Schleien. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung für die Kanäle.


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

warum sollten die Schleien auch abhauen, wenn sie sich verstecken können. wieso sollten sie wegschwimmen wenn sie wissen, seit generationen das, auch wenn lärm und baden dort ist , das deckung und nahrung besteht. solche sachen gehen mir nicht aus dem kopf. ne schleie verbringt ihr leben im dickicht oder im kraut. wieso sollte sie das risiko des freiwassers eingehen und wanderen außer den fressstraßen, die meist auch im schutz liegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Gerade in flachen Kleingewässern passiert es im Hochsommer recht oft dass man fast auf die Schleien tritt.

Sie liegen einfach im flachen Wasser und sonnen sich. Wenn man leise am Ufer entlangpirscht kann man sie beobachten. 
Aber wehe man tritt zu fest auf, eine Bugwelle und eine Staubwolke unter Wasser verrät dann wo eben noch Tinca ihren Mittagsschlaf hielt.

Wenn ihr also mal Schleien beim Nickerchen beobachtet tut es ihnen gleich und beginnt erst später mit dem Angeln.

Alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung. 


Wenn dann die Sonne versinkt und den Himmel rot färbt gehen auch unsere grünen Lieblinge wieder auf Wanderschaft.

Dann beginnt das Wasser zu leben, Blasen steigen auf und einige Schleien zeigen sich rollend an der Oberfläche.

Das ist der richtige Zeitpunkt unsere Siesta zu beenden, das Gerät klar zu machen und Futter einzuwerfen.


Wenn wenig später die Schwingspitze wackelt, die Pose anfängt zu tanzen oder die Pickerspitze wedelt wie die Rute von Nachbar`s Lumpi ist die Welt in Ordnung und jede Sekunde dehnt sich in meinen Gedanken zur Ewigkeit.


In diesem Sinne Petri Heil für die neue Saison.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Brassmann (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gerade in flachen Kleingewässern passiert es im Hochsommer recht oft dass man fast auf die Schleien tritt.
> 
> Sie liegen einfach im flachen Wasser und sonnen sich. Wenn man leise am Ufer entlangpirscht kann man sie beobachten.
> Aber wehe man tritt zu fest auf, eine Bugwelle und eine Staubwolke unter Wasser verrät dann wo eben noch Tinca ihren Mittagsschlaf hielt.
> ...





Besser kann man es nicht Sagen 

Mensch da freu ich mich schon auf den Sommer mit seinen Langen WARMEN Tagen und den schönen Fischen :l


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



Brassmann schrieb:


> Besser kann man es nicht Sagen
> 
> Mensch da freu ich mich schon auf den Sommer mit seinen Langen WARMEN Tagen und den schönen Fischen :l




Auch bei Dir um die Ecke am Dammsee hab ich diese Momente schon erlebt.|wavey:


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Brassmann (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

oK nun hast mich neugiering gemacht 

Aus welchem Ort kommst du den?


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Excellent Profesor Tinca......nun rück noch mit Deinen Lieblingsködern raus!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



strawinski schrieb:


> Excellent Profesor Tinca......nun rück noch mit Deinen Lieblingsködern raus!!




Is doch kein Geheimnis dass Maden, Mais, Teig und Brot auch in Kombination am Besten fangen.

Ich höre schon die ganzen Wurmangler schreien|supergri.

Sicher fängt man mit Würmern auch Schleien aber eben nicht so viele wie mit den erstgenannten Ködern.

Wobei die Reihenfolge meiner Lieblingsköder genau die genannte ist.#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

ja, Professor tinca....wir habens uns fast gedacht........
Aber wieso fängt man mit Tauwürmern nicht soviele?


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

|kopfkratWegen den Beifängen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja, Professor tinca....wir habens uns fast gedacht........
> Aber wieso fängt man mit Tauwürmern nicht soviele?




Weil man mit grossen Ködern im Allgemeinen mehr Fehlbisse hat.

Wahrscheinlich kommt daher die Ansicht dass schleien vorsichtig beissen. Das ist mit meinen Ködern nicht so.

Ich angel schon seit Jahren nicht mehr mit Wurm auf Schleien. Sie mögen die anderen Sachen einfach lieber.

Meine ersten Versuche auf Schleien machte auch ich mit Wurm weil es in den alten Büchern als bester Schleienköder genannt wurde.

Zu der Zeit angelten die Leute aber auch mehr für`n Kochtopp und der Tauwurm bot wegen seiner Größe eine gewisse Resistenz gegen Kleinfische. 

Es war dem Angler eigentlich egal ob der Fisch nun ein Aal oder grosser Barsch oder grosser Plötz usw, war Hauptsache für die Pfanne zu gebrauchen.

Und da auf Tauwurm eben auch immer wieder schleien gefangen wurdenund auf Teig eben meisst kleinere Weissfische galt der Tauwurm und Wurm überhaupt als bester Schleienköder.

Man beschäftigte sich wohl auch nicht so sehr mit den Standplätzen und fürs Nachtangeln, die beste Methode auf Schleien, gab es keine Knickis.

Die selbstgebauten Leuchtposen mit Batterie waren natürlich völlig ungeeignet.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Na und wie mein Kommentar schon vermuten lässt, dieser Mann weiß wovon er spricht...Sach mal bist du der große oder kleine Mensch auf den Fotos??? Vor beiden groß und klein ziehe ich meinen Hut und wegen klein...da ist mir nicht mehr bange vor der Zukunft....der nächste Kremkus in 20 Jahren????


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



David23 schrieb:


> Na und wie mein Kommentar schon vermuten lässt, dieser Mann weiß wovon er spricht...Sach mal bist du der große oder kleine Mensch auf den Fotos??? Vor beiden groß und klein ziehe ich meinen Hut und wegen klein...da ist mir nicht mehr bange vor der Zukunft....der nächste Kremkus in 20 Jahren????




Is ja lustig.:q:q

Bist Du auf Deinem Avatar der grosse oder der kleine?
:q:q:q


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Nu gut, lese sollte man schon können|bigeyes, 33 geballte Jahre Erfahrung im Schleienangeln...aber wirklich toll, dass bei dir die Jugend auch zum Zug kommt#r....ist wirklich nicht selbstverständlich...ich als Jugendleiter kann davon ein trauriges Lied singen, von älteren Mitgliedern, die so ignorant gegenüber Jugendlich auftreten, als seien sie der nächste Kaiser....aber lassen wir das...|offtopic aber weiter Petri Heil für dich und deinen Jungen!!!!#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Danke.

Mal sehen ob er auch Vollblutangler wird.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

#6Bestimmt!


----------



## strawinski (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

leg ihm doch schonmal ein paar wobbler ohne haken rein


----------



## David23 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*



strawinski schrieb:


> leg ihm doch schonmal ein paar wobbler ohne haken rein


 ???????|kopfkrat
Es geht um Tincas Jungen, der schon um die 10, 11 Jahre sein müsste....das Baby auf meinem Foto ist ein Mädchen, heißt Alenia, ist meine 1 1/2jährige Tochter und hat alle Versuche des Papas, sie mit dem Angelvirus zu impfen, erfolgreich abgewehrt...sei es das die Angelzeitschrift zerissen oder heute meine heißgeliebte DAM-Rolle aus den 50er durch die Küche geschmissen wurde....aber ich gebe nicht auf!!!!!!#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Mein Sohn ist erst sieben.

Ich hoffe das er mit zehn schon ein richtiger Angler ist.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Bestimmt...bei dem Vater#6


----------



## Angleradrian95 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Lockfutter für Schleien*

Ich mische mich mal ein, also wenn man gezielt auf schleien angeln möchte und ein guter Bestand an Kapfen im Gewässer vorhanden ist, wird man höchstwahrscheinlich den ein oder anderen kleinen Karpfen fange, was ja kein sonderliches Problem ist. Wenn ich gezielt Schleien befische, füttere ich 3 Tage lang vorher an mit einer (preisgünstigen) Mischung aus :
500g-1000gHaferflocken, 1-2 Dosen Mais, evtl. Getreide(gequollen, am besten ist Hanf und Weizen), kleingeschnittene Rotwürmer/Dendrobenas und das wars eigentlich auch schon. Man kann noch Käse reinschnippeln wenn man möchte.
Das füttert ihr dann jeden Tag an der selben Stelle an (um die selbe Uhrzeit, zu dieser solltet ihr auch angeln gehen).
Gruß euer Angleradrian95.


----------

